# Evidence of sex?



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

If quartering or boning out an animal before packing it out does the head count as evidence of sex?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

if the head has antlers, then I would say cut the head off and pack it out. If it is an antlerless animal, then leave evidence (a nipple from the milk bag) attached to the hind quarter.

If you de-bone the animal, then it might be easiest to pack out the head.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

IF you want to make sure you don't get a ticket then you better leave something other then just the head. Utah is not as tight about it but they can be. If you are hunting CO you better leave it for sure.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I never pack a head anywhere unless I can drive a truck to it,,,,from the guide book.

Transporting big game within Utah
Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-19
You must obey the following rules to transport big game in Utah:
The head or sex organs of the animal you've • taken must remain attached to the largest portion of its carcass.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mtn. Runner said:


> If quartering or boning out an animal before packing it out does the head count as evidence of sex?


When quartering,,,,,,,just leave sex organs attached to a hind quarter and
attach the tag to that quarter,,,,,,

Then heads of bucks and bulls can be caped out and skull plates cut off..

Cows just leave the heads...........You'll never have a problem in Utah..
Other states are all different.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where most people have problems in other states is where there is a antler restriction such as Colorado. But all you have to do is leave the sex organs attached on either a bull/buck or cow/dow and bring out the antlers on a bull/buck and you should have no problems.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

"count as evidence of sex?"

You could always just leave a ued condom on each qtr as proof of sex!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

IMO it's pretty much impossible to bone out an elk and keep proof of sex attached keeping to the letter of the law. I don't think the regulation makes much sense to be honest. To me if you've got antlers and 4 quarters then everything should add up. Like PBH said a nipple for an antlerless animal works. 

I have never had an issue but I figure if I ever do have an issue with law enforcement I will simply invite them to take tissue samples from the head and any other portion of the meat they'd like to test and the results will speak for themselves.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> IMO it's pretty much impossible to bone out an elk and keep proof of sex attached keeping to the letter of the law. I don't think the regulation makes much sense to be honest. To me if you've got antlers and 4 quarters then everything should add up. Like PBH said a nipple for an antlerless animal works.
> 
> I have never had an issue but I figure if I ever do have an issue with law enforcement I will simply invite them to take tissue samples from the head and any other portion of the meat they'd like to test and the results will speak for themselves.


That is what I figured as well. You cant truly bone out an animal and keep the head or testicles attatched to the larger portion. Actually the head would probably be the largest portion so according to the "letter of the law" I guess just the head would work. Along wiht the meat of course.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You ding dongs,,You DONT leave the testicles on..

You leave the part of the penis that is attached to the quarter!


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

ok leave the ding dong attached.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Ball free ball bag, not ding dong ya penis wrinkles


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

still chuckling...


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

bullsnot said:


> IMO it's pretty much impossible to bone out an elk and keep proof of sex attached keeping to the letter of the law. I don't think the regulation makes much sense to be honest. To me if you've got antlers and 4 quarters then everything should add up. Like PBH said a nipple for an antlerless animal works.
> 
> I have never had an issue but I figure if I ever do have an issue with law enforcement I will simply invite them to take tissue samples from the head and any other portion of the meat they'd like to test and the results will speak for themselves.


Why is this hard? I have never had a problem doing this. Just cut about a 10" circle around the junk and leave that skin attached to the rear quarter. Than cut around the skin when you bone out the quarter.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

dixont said:


> hello, folks! I recently met a girl on a dating site https://datehookup.dating/singles-mn-minneapolis-5.htm, and I am planning to call her on a date. so I have a small favor to ask you. Help me choose the sexiest men's fragrance. Of course, I understand that everything is individual, but still. Fragrance leaving a trail that makes all girls turn around)) thanks in advance!


Cow in heat.
Brings them in every time!


----------

